# HILFE-->iPod wird von iTunes nicht mehr erkannt!!!



## fr33zZe (21. Juli 2008)

Habe einen iPod classic 80GB und wollte nur die Bilder über iTunes aktualisieren, dann hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

angezeigt, also hab ich ihn abgestöpselt und dann is aber diese Anzeige nicht mehr weggegangen!
Also wollte ich ihn mit iTunes recovern, aber da ging nichts, der hat nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

angezeigt!!!
Ich bin am verzweifeln!
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Flo

*ach ja: die eizige Datei, die auf dem Wechseldatenträger(der erkannt wird), sichtbar ist, ist die im Anhang


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juli 2008)

Also als erstes mal drückst du die Center- und die Menütaste gleichzeitig. Der iPod wird sich dann selbstständig wiederherstellen. Alle auf dem iPod enthaltenen Daten bleiben dabei erhalten. Jetzt probierst du ob er von iTunes erkannt wird.
Sollte das nicht gehen drückst du die Center- und die Menütaste gleichzeitig und sobald das Apple-Logo auf dem Display erscheint drückst du die Center- (oder Menütaste weis ich nicht mehr genau) und die Playtaste gleichzeitig. Dann wird der iPod in den Disk-Mode gehen und du kannst ihn an deinem Computer/MAC-PC wieder anschließen und dann sollte er wieder erkannt werden.
Diese Vorgehensweise half mir immer bei meinem iPod Video ob das auch bei dem Classic funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Wir iPod Besitzer müssen zusammenhalten in dieser bösen Apple verachtenden Welt.

LG
Nichtraucher


----------



## fr33zZe (2. August 2008)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also als erstes mal drückst du die Center- und die Menütaste gleichzeitig. Der iPod wird sich dann selbstständig wiederherstellen. Alle auf dem iPod enthaltenen Daten bleiben dabei erhalten. Jetzt probierst du ob er von iTunes erkannt wird.
> Sollte das nicht gehen drückst du die Center- und die Menütaste gleichzeitig und sobald das Apple-Logo auf dem Display erscheint drückst du die Center- (oder Menütaste weis ich nicht mehr genau) und die Playtaste gleichzeitig. Dann wird der iPod in den Disk-Mode gehen und du kannst ihn an deinem Computer/MAC-PC wieder anschließen und dann sollte er wieder erkannt werden.
> Diese Vorgehensweise half mir immer bei meinem iPod Video ob das auch bei dem Classic funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Wir iPod Besitzer müssen zusammenhalten in dieser bösen Apple verachtenden Welt.
> ...


Hab ich alles schon probiert...

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2008)

cod4sniper007 schrieb:


> Hab ich alles schon probiert...
> 
> Trotzdem Danke




Dann gibt es noch eine "böse" Möglichkeit: Formatieren mit Windows. An nen Pc hängen auf dem kein iTunes drauf ist und dann mit Win formatieren. sollte der gute nicht im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt werden mal in die "Datenträgerverwaltung" gucken (r. klicken auf Arbeitsplatz -> Verwalten -> Datenträgerverwaltung) und da formatieren. Dann gehen aber alle daten verloren, aber der iPod reanimiert sich selbst.
Sonst einschicken. Das kann aber ewig dauern. Dauerte bei mir rund 6 Wochen.

LG
Nichtraucher


----------



## y33H@ (5. August 2008)

Nimm mal Winamp.

cYa


----------



## fr33zZe (5. August 2008)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch eine "böse" Möglichkeit: Formatieren mit Windows. An nen Pc hängen auf dem kein iTunes drauf ist und dann mit Win formatieren. sollte der gute nicht im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt werden mal in die "Datenträgerverwaltung" gucken (r. klicken auf Arbeitsplatz -> Verwalten -> Datenträgerverwaltung) und da formatieren. Dann gehen aber alle daten verloren, aber der iPod reanimiert sich selbst.
> Sonst einschicken. Das kann aber ewig dauern. Dauerte bei mir rund 6 Wochen.
> 
> LG
> Nichtraucher


Hab ich auch schon gemacht! 

@y33H@: von Winamp wird er erst recht nicht erkannt!!

Hab ihn jetzt eingeschickt...
Schaumamal was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2008)

cod4sniper007 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gemacht!
> 
> @y33H@: von Winamp wird er erst recht nicht erkannt!!
> 
> ...



Sag dann bitte mal was das Problem war und wie lange es gedauert hat bis du deinen iPod repariert oder nen neuen zurück bekommen hast.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. August 2008)

ich hab ab und zu das problem das mein ipod nano einfach "abstürzt" und dann eine art freeze hat, den krieg ich weg in dem ich warte bis der akku alle ist... und ihn dann einfach ans ladekabel hänge....


----------



## Bang0o (6. August 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> ich hab ab und zu das problem das mein ipod nano einfach "abstürzt" und dann eine art freeze hat, den krieg ich weg in dem ich warte bis der akku alle ist... und ihn dann einfach ans ladekabel hänge....


Wie entfrieren Reset oder einen iPod Nano, iPod Touch, Classic iPod oder iPod Shuffle
das schon probiert?
bei meinem ipod mini kommt das nur sehr selten vor


----------

